# Google Your BMR Index



## fmdog44 (Aug 12, 2019)

BMR=basic metabolic rate  How many calories do you burn daily in your lifestyle combined with your age, weight and height and amount of activity. There are formulas for determining this factor. They differ slightly so choose whichever you want, There is little difference. If you are counting calories this will help in balancing how many to burn against how many you take in daily.


----------

